# Problemy z kartą TV Winfast bt878 (xp 2000 RM)

## lysek

Kupiłem kartę Winfast 2000 XP RM na conexancie bt878.

Ale mam z nia pewne problemy:

Wrzucam moduł modprobe bttv card=34 tuner=38 wszystko okej bezproblemowo, ale 

lspci nie pokazuje audio capture to znaczy wygląda to tak:

VIDEO:

0000:00:0a.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video 

Capture (rev 11)

        Subsystem: LeadTek Research Inc. WinFast TV 2000

AUDIO:

0000:00:0a.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture 

(rev 11)

        Subsystem: LeadTek Research Inc.: Unknown device 6606

o co chodzi? :Sad: 

Moduły wszystkie załadowane. Wrzucam tvtime-scanner -n PAL znajduje zaledwie 

20 kanałów (na windowsie/TV mam ~70) do tego obraz jest fatalny (paski - ale 

to nie przez kabel - sprawdzałem ). W tvtime oczywiście tabela czestotliwości 

CUSTOM (ale sprawzałem też ruską), standard PAL. Dźwięku nie ma wogóle =_= 

tylko jakiś szum, kabelek podłączony do AUX_IN i na SamiWiecieCzym śmiga. 

Sprawdziłem alsamixer i to też nie to bo wszystko ustawione poprawnie jest.

Jeszcze może zapodam dmesg:

```

bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:00:0a.0, irq: 18, latency: 32, mmio: 0xfb002000

bttv0: detected: Leadtek WinFast TV 2000 [card=34], PCI subsystem ID is 

107d:6606

bttv0: using: Leadtek WinFast 2000/ WinFast 2000 XP [card=34,insmod option]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=003ff500 [init]

bttv0: using tuner=38

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: registered device radio0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: add subdevice "remote0"

bttv0: PLL can sleep, using XTAL (28636363).

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: PLL can sleep, using XTAL (28636363).

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: PLL can sleep, using XTAL (28636363).

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

```

... i lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

it87                   23772  0

eeprom                  5776  0

i2c_sensor              2944  2 it87,eeprom

i2c_isa                 1728  0

i2c_viapro              6480  0

rtc                    10744  0

evdev                   7488  0

tuner                  20452  0

tda9887                12440  0

bttv                  143760  0

video_buf              17156  1 bttv

firmware_class          7808  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            8328  1 bttv

v4l2_common             4736  1 bttv

btcx_risc               3848  1 bttv

tveeprom               11416  1 bttv

i2c_core               18384  10 

it87,eeprom,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,i2c_viapro,tuner,tda9887,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

videodev                7552  1 bttv

uhci_hcd               29072  0

usb_storage            28928  0

usbhid                 31368  0

usbcore               104952  4 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid

nvidia               3463868  12

```

Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł co robie nie tak?

Z góry dziękuje! :Smile: 

----------

## deluge

Objawy które podajesz wyglądaja na zły wybór karty/tunera posprawdzaj z innymi ustawieniami

ja dla bt878 uzywam - bttv card=70 radio=1 tuner=25 (mimo iz nie mam tej karty, ale na tej chodzi najlepiej  :Wink: )

wowczas dmesg podczas ładowania daje taki efekt:

```

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:06.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:01:06.0, irq: 18, latency: 32, mmio: 0xde000000

bttv0: using: Prolink Pixelview PV-BT878P+ (Rev.4C,8E) [card=70,insmod option]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ffc0ff [init]

bttv0: using tuner=25

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... found

tda9875: no such chip at 0xb0 (dic=0x11 rev=0x2)

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea632

0,tea6420,tda8425,pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

tvaudio: found tda9874a.

tvaudio: found tda9874h/a @ 0xb0

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: type set to 25 (LG PAL_I+FM (TAPC-I001D)) by bt878 #0 [sw]

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: registered device radio0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: add subdevice "remote0"

```

moduły mam załadowane identyczne do Twoich.

----------

## milu

A do obsługi dźwięku wkompilowałeś w kernelu sterownik audio do bt878??

----------

## endel

 *lysek wrote:*   

> Kupiłem kartę Winfast 2000 XP RM na conexancie bt878.
> 
> Ale mam z nia pewne problemy:
> 
> Wrzucam moduł modprobe bttv card=34 tuner=38 wszystko okej bezproblemowo, ale 
> ...

 

Zaznacz w configu kernela "Bt848 Video For Linux" - mam identyczna karte - u mnie tak dziala, wiec pewnie w tym problem

----------

## lysek

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zaznacz w configu kernela "Bt848 Video For Linux" - mam identyczna karte - u mnie tak dziala, wiec pewnie w tym problem
> 
> 

 

mam to zaznaczone.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A do obsługi dźwięku wkompilowałeś w kernelu sterownik audio do bt878??
> 
> 

 

A to przypadkiem nie jest po to żeby mieć /dev/dsp2 do nagrywania radia? do oglądania tv raczej nie potrzebne afaik.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Objawy które podajesz wyglądaja na zły wybór karty/tunera posprawdzaj z innymi ustawieniami
> 
> ja dla bt878 uzywam - bttv card=70 radio=1 tuner=25 (mimo iz nie mam tej karty, ale na tej chodzi najlepiej Wink)
> ...

 

oki zaraz spróbuje.

<edit>

To jaki my mamy standard w UPC? PAL BG? DK? I? Ja ładuje moduł do tunera BG ale dźwięk syczy, na DK wogóle nie znajduje kanałów (frequency out of range).

Wie ktoś jaki Tuner wybrać w tej karcie?

</edit>

----------

## endel

Zaden sterownik audio w konfigu kernela nie jest potrzebny,  tylko BT848 i I2C support. W Tvtime ma byc Television standard: Pal i Frequency table: Europe. Wrzuce Ci jeszcze wynik dmesg - moze pomoze: 

```
  bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:00:0b.0, irq: 10, latency: 32, mmio: 0xf2800000

bttv0: detected: Leadtek WinFast TV 2000 [card=34], PCI subsystem ID is 107d:6606

bttv0: using: Leadtek WinFast 2000/ WinFast 2000 XP [card=34,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00bff31e [init]

bttv0: using tuner=5

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: registered device radio0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: add subdevice "remote0"

tvaudio: TV audio decoder + audio/video mux driver

tvaudio: known chips: tda9840,tda9873h,tda9874h/a,tda9850,tda9855,tea6300,tea6420,tda8425,                         pic16c54 (PV951),ta8874z

ir-kbd-gpio: bttv IR (card=34) detected at pci-0000:00:0b.0/ir0

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc2 i2c-bus bt878 #0 [sw]

tuner: type set to 5 (Philips PAL_BG (FI1216 and compatibles)) by bt878 #0 [sw]
```

Last edited by endel on Sat Feb 26, 2005 4:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k4sbasia

Wie ktoś o co może chodzić jak dmesg wyrzuca komunikaty typu:

```
cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xce0 [stereo/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xcf2 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xd32 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xcb2 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xcfa [mono/pilot c2] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xcb2 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xc72 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xc3a [mono/pilot c2] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xbf2 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xbba [mono/pilot c2] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xb72 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xbb2 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xb72 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xb60 [stereo/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xb26 [mono/pilot c1] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xb32 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xaf2 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xab2 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0xa72 [mono/no pilot] ctl=A2_AUTO_STEREO

```

karta to:

```
0000:02:06.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant Winfast TV2000 XP (rev 05)

        Subsystem: LeadTek Research Inc.: Unknown device 6611

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 22

        Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

```

Wszystkie moduły:

```
cx8800                 26252  0

cx88xx                 43284  1 cx8800

v4l1_compat            13444  1 cx8800

bttv                  145872  0

video_buf              17412  3 cx8800,cx88xx,bttv

firmware_class          7936  1 bttv

i2c_algo_bit            8840  2 cx88xx,bttv

v4l2_common             4992  2 cx8800,bttv

btcx_risc               4104  3 cx8800,cx88xx,bttv

videodev                7808  3 cx8800,cx88xx,bttv

ohci_hcd               19848  0

tda9887                12312  0

tuner                  20388  0

8139too                21248  0

mii                     4352  1 8139too

nvidia               3464380  8

i2c_i801                7692  0

i2c_core               18688  6 cx88xx,bttv,i2c_algo_bit,tda9887,tuner,i2c_i801

ehci_hcd               28164  0

uhci_hcd               30736  0

intel_agp              19740  1

agpgart                28588  2 nvidia,intel_agp

snd_pcm_oss            49444  0

snd_mixer_oss          18176  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            32640  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6528  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                51216  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7180  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           28832  0

snd_ac97_codec         73312  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                86020  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21764  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    46948  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_ seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7812  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

usbcore               105080  4 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

```

I za nic w świecie nie chce działać do końca  :Sad: 

Wyświetla obraz ole czarno biały i mocno śnieży 

Po załadowaniu modprobe bttv card=34 i modprobe cx8800 dmesg daje 

```
Linux video capture interface: v1.00

bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.4 loaded

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

cx88[0]: subsystem: 107d:6611, board: Leadtek Winfast 2000XP Expert [card=5,autodetected]

tuner: chip found at addr 0xc0 i2c-bus cx88[0]

tuner: type set to 44 (Philips 4 in 1 (ATI TV Wonder Pro/Conexant)) by cx88[0]

tda9885/6/7: chip found @ 0x86

cx88[0]: Leadtek Winfast 2000 XP config: tuner=38, eeprom[0]=0x01

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:02:06.0, rev: 5, irq: 22, latency: 32, mmio: 0xfa000000

tuner: type already set to 44, ignoring request for 38

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

cx88[0]/0: registered device radio0

cx88[0]/0: set_audio_standard_BTSC (status: known-good)

cx88[0]/0: cx88: tvaudio thread started

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0x22 [mono/no pilot] ctl=BTSC_AUTO_STEREO

cx88[0]/0: AUD_STATUS: 0x972 [mono/no pilot] ctl=BTSC_AUTO_STEREO

```

Jeśli ktoś wie co można z tym zrobić bardzo ale to bardzo proszę o jakiekolwiek sugestie, jeśli potrzeba jakichś dodatkowych informacji (np. jakieś logi itp...) wrzucę

----------

## lysek

 *endel wrote:*   

> Zaden sterownik audio w konfigu kernela nie jest potrzebny,  tylko BT848 i I2C support. W Tvtime ma byc Television standard: Pal i Frequency table: Europe. Wrzuce Ci jeszcze wynik dmesg - moze pomoze: 
> 
> ```
>   bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded
> 
> ...

 

ehh no robie tak jak mówisz i mam tylko niebieski ekran, już nie wiem o co chodzi  :Sad: 

```

[lysek@localhost ~]$ cat /etc/modules.d/{bttv,tuner,tda9887,i2c_algo_bit}

alias char-major-81-0 bttv

options bttv radio=0 card=34 tuner=5 i2c_scan=1 pll=1 bttv_gpio=1

options tuner pal=b

options tda9887 pal=b

options i2c_algo_bit bit_test=1

```

Karte mam ta smą co ty, tyle że ja mam wersje RM (Remote) =( .

----------

## endel

To raczej masz ok - ale zobacz jeszcze w Tvtime imput configuration/change tv source - ma byc television. Jak nie to uruchom Tv time z konsoli i zobacz czy nie masz komunikatu o bledach. Zobacz tez czy w konfigu kernela w I2C support masz wszystko dobrze, bo z dmesg-a masz  *Quote:*   

> bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found
> 
> bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found
> 
> bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found
> ...

 

----------

## lysek

no tak ale znajduje:

```

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... found

```

chyba jeden chip wystarczy?

ale

```

bttv0: gpio: en=00b33000, out=00000000 in=000cc500 [audio: off]

```

audio:off i dźwięk jak już napisałem: syczy tylko:(

i2c raczej mam wszystko.

ehhh... myslaem że będzie lepiej , specjalnie kupiłem karte na bt878 bo czytałem wszędzie że najlepiej obsługiwana...

----------

## lysek

ok działa na takich opcjach:

```

options bttv automute=0 radio=0 card=34 tuner=38 i2c_scan=1 pll=1 bttv_gpio=1

options tuner pal=d type=38

options tda9887 pal=d debug=1

options i2c_algo_bit bit_test=1

```

Jest dźwięk, obraz dalej śnieży jeszcze pokombijuje;).

Aha,, wie ktoś może czy jest mozliwość rozkodowania kanału+ i hbo jak w tvtime pod windowsem?

----------

## Ratman

```
bodek@gentoo ~ $ tvtime

Running tvtime 0.9.15.

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /home/bodek/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

xvoutput: No XVIDEO port found which supports YUY2 images.

*** tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card

*** driver.  If you are using an older NVIDIA card (TNT2), then

*** this capability is only available with their binary drivers.

*** For some ATI cards, this feature may be found in the experimental

*** GATOS drivers: http://gatos.souceforge.net/

*** If unsure, please check with your distribution to see if your

*** X driver supports hardware overlay surfaces.

```

KDE 3.4.3, Xorg6 ostatnie stery ATI - pomoże ktoś coś na to.

```
bodek@gentoo ~ $ dmesg | grep bttv

bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:00:0a.0, irq: 5, latency: 32, mmio: 0xef020000

bttv0: detected: Leadtek WinFast TV 2000 [card=34], PCI subsystem ID is 107d:6606

bttv0: using: Leadtek WinFast 2000/ WinFast 2000 XP [card=34,insmod option]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00bfff06 [init]

bttv0: using tuner=1

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: registered device radio0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok

bttv0: add subdevice "remote0"

bttv0: PLL can sleep, using XTAL (28636363).

The bttv_* interface is obsolete and will go away,

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 .. ok
```

radio działa.

----------

## arsen

Przeniesione do "instalacja i sprzęt"

----------

## Ratman

rozwiązane połowicznie - narazie tylko tvtime działa (dobre i to) chcę spróbować freevo zobaczę co z tego będzie.

Generalnie stery ATI z Xorgiem tworzą problemy (opisane dość dobrze w necie, a jak) - dodanie kilku Option'ów do xorg.conf rozwiązuje kilka problemów (między innymi brak ładowania drivera v4l przez xorg), wg posta jednego z użytkowników gentoo nawet pilot ma obowiązek działać - sprawdzę.

Aha, mój to kilkuletni Winfast TV XP FM (modół bttv go załatwia), pewnie będę go wymieniał na to nowe cacko od Leadtek'a i ciekawe czy też takie bóle będą.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Ratman wrote:*   

> Aha, mój to kilkuletni Winfast TV XP FM (modół bttv go załatwia), pewnie będę go wymieniał na to nowe cacko od Leadtek'a i ciekawe czy też takie bóle będą.

 

Leadtek ma kilka cacek teraz, ja mam tv 2000 xp expert, pomine już że oni nie potrafią pod winde porządnie sterów ani progamu napisać, ale pod linem mam kilka niuansów, no i nie mam czasu sie wziąść za to. Uzywam Xawtv

A problem wygląda na szybkiego tak że karta jest wykrywana, ale nie wiem czy poprawnie, w Xawtv mam wszystkie programy, ale co jakiś czas mam szum jaby tuner gubił audio tak powiedzmy co 30 sek gubi na 0,5-1 sek.

Co do wyświetlania startuje z jakimiś -noxv-video, bo inaczej tesz problemy. Grafe mam mx400, i też tylko najnowsze stery pod to działaja.

No i jeszce przecież nagrywanie by sie przydało, w Xawtv działa ale tylko RGB nieskopresowane, reszta sie wykszacza, ale to tesz bez kompresji zdajesie wszystko.

----------

## Ratman

co mówi

```

xvinfo
```

----------

## Aktyn

```
xvinfo

X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0

  Adaptor #0: "NV10 Video Overlay"

    number of ports: 1

    port base: 86

    operations supported: PutImage

    supported visuals:

      depth 16, visualID 0x21

      depth 16, visualID 0x23

      depth 16, visualID 0x24

      depth 16, visualID 0x25

      depth 16, visualID 0x22

      depth 16, visualID 0x26

      depth 16, visualID 0x27

      depth 16, visualID 0x28

    number of attributes: 9

      "XV_DOUBLE_BUFFER" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)

      "XV_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 16777215)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 2110)

      "XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)

      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 0)

              client settable attribute

      "XV_BRIGHTNESS" (range -512 to 511)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 10)

      "XV_CONTRAST" (range 0 to 8191)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 4146)

      "XV_SATURATION" (range 0 to 8191)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 3303)

      "XV_HUE" (range 0 to 360)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_ITURBT_709" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

    maximum XvImage size: 2046 x 2046

    Number of image formats: 4

      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)

        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)

        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)

        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x30323449 (I420)

        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

  Adaptor #1: "NV05 Video Blitter"

    number of ports: 32

    port base: 87

    operations supported: PutImage

    supported visuals:

      depth 16, visualID 0x21

      depth 16, visualID 0x23

      depth 16, visualID 0x24

      depth 16, visualID 0x25

      depth 16, visualID 0x22

      depth 16, visualID 0x26

      depth 16, visualID 0x27

      depth 16, visualID 0x28

    number of attributes: 2

      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 0)

              client settable attribute

      "XV_SYNC_TO_VBLANK" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

    maximum XvImage size: 2046 x 2046

    Number of image formats: 5

      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)

        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)

        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)

        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x30323449 (I420)

        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

      id: 0x3

        guid: 03000000-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 32

        number of planes: 1

        type: RGB (packed)

        depth: 24

        red, green, blue masks: 0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff

  Adaptor #2: "NVIDIA Video Interface Port"

    number of ports: 1

    port base: 119

    operations supported: PutVideo

    supported visuals:

      depth 16, visualID 0x21

      depth 16, visualID 0x23

      depth 16, visualID 0x24

      depth 16, visualID 0x25

      depth 16, visualID 0x22

      depth 16, visualID 0x26

      depth 16, visualID 0x27

      depth 16, visualID 0x28

    number of attributes: 9

      "XV_ENCODING" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 16777215)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 2110)

      "XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)

      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 0)

              client settable attribute

      "XV_BRIGHTNESS" (range -512 to 511)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 10)

      "XV_CONTRAST" (range 0 to 8191)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 4146)

      "XV_SATURATION" (range 0 to 8191)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 3303)

      "XV_HUE" (range 0 to 360)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_ITURBT_709" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

    number of encodings: 2

      encoding ID #0: "ntsc"

        size: 720 x 480

        rate: 59.940060

      encoding ID #1: "pal"

        size: 720 x 576

        rate: 50.000000
```

xvinfo muwi dużo, ale mi niewiele to muwi   :Crying or Very sad: 

Wydaje mi sie że powinienem moze ze sterami powalczyć, i ustawieniami tunera, bo na razie mam na stale w kernelu, i nie wiem czy można zmienic rodzaj tuneru przy starcie, albo po uruchomieniu systemu, dmesg pokazuje

```
Linux video capture interface: v1.00

cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.5 loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:07.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 185

cx88[0]: subsystem: 107d:6611, board: Leadtek Winfast 2000XP Expert [card=5,autodetected]

TV tuner 44 at 0x1fe, Radio tuner -1 at 0x1fe

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

cx88[0]: Leadtek Winfast 2000XP Expert config: tuner=38, eeprom[0]=0x01

cx88[0]: registered IR remote control

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:02:07.0, rev: 5, irq: 185, latency: 32, mmio: 0xfd000000

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

cx88[0]/0: registered device radio0

cx2388x blackbird driver version 0.0.5 loaded

 : chip found @ 0xc0 (cx88[0])

 : All bytes are equal. It is not a TEA5767

tuner 0-0060: type set to 38 (Philips PAL/SECAM multi (FM1216ME MK3))

tda9885/6/7: chip found @ 0x86
```

Ten szum to tylko na audio co jakiś czas jest, obraz jest cały czas poprawny

No i dodam jeszcze że prubowałem nagrywać programem transcode, efekt szumu jest ten sam. 

Oczywiście moge sobie wtedy wybrać kompresje i video i audio, no ale nie widze co sie nagyrwa, i jeszcze mi audio transcode nie chce nagrać, a zdajesie kiedyś nagrywal.

Nagrywa tylko lewy kanał   :Crying or Very sad:  Ale to raczej zasługa alsy, bo pod audacity też tylko lewy nagrywa, chociaż ze zródła Line, jest OK. Ale tv mam pod CD-in podpięte, w słuchawkach jest OK w windzie jest OK wiec racze alsa cos kaszani.

 +++EDIT

zmieniłem kenela teraz na 2.6.15, karta i tuner jest wykrywany identycznie, ale już jest OK z dźwiękiem, uzywam na razie alsy w kernelu, ale efekt na CD-in jest ten sam, tzn nagrywa tylko lewy kanał, Ale i tak jest lepiej z poprzednim kernelem, na którym alsa bardziej sie kaszaniła. Miałem wiec alse przez emerge driver-alsa

 +++EDIT

Dobra zeby nie mieszać w wątkach to dodam jescze że alse mam jednak przez alsa-driver. Jednak ta w kernelu nie działa jak należy u mnie. Wygląda na to że ładuje sie nie ten moduł albo brak jakiegoś modułu, trudno powiedzieć.

----------

## Ratman

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do wyświetlania startuje z jakimiś -noxv-video, bo inaczej tesz problemy. Grafe mam mx400, i też tylko najnowsze stery pod to działaja.
> 
> 

 

skoro xvinfo pokazuje OK to powinieneś mieć XVideo - w xorg.conf dopisałeś co trzeba?

----------

## Aktyn

 *Ratman wrote:*   

>  *Aktyn wrote:*   
> 
> Co do wyświetlania startuje z jakimiś -noxv-video, bo inaczej tesz problemy. Grafe mam mx400, i też tylko najnowsze stery pod to działaja.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Jeszcze nie ogarniam zbyt wileu aspektów linuksa, i pewnie jeszcze długo nie będę. I nie wiem co niby miałem dopisać. Jak już pisalem xvinfo niewiele mi mówi, choc kumam ogólnie co to overlay czy przestrzeń kolorów. Ale dokładnie co do interfejsów to już nie bardzo wiem co i jak.

Teraz po zmianie kernela jestem w trakcie kilku zmian, i nie pamietam dokładnie które opcje, ale miałem taki motyw że Xawtv zgłaszał wtedy tylko ntsc, nie było palu i nie było możliwości ustawienia go. Czyli brak kanałów. Dlatego -noxv-video. NIe było tego na nvidii z Xorgu.

Chwilowo teraz mam nvidie z Xorga, Xawtv uruchamiam normalnie, bez dodatków w lini, dodatki powodują niewłaściwe wyświetlanie kolorów. xvinfo zgłasza wtedy takie coś, 

```
X-Video Extension version 2.2

screen #0

  Adaptor #0: "NV Video Overlay"

    number of ports: 1

    port base: 53

    operations supported: PutImage

    supported visuals:

      depth 16, visualID 0x21

      depth 16, visualID 0x22

    number of attributes: 9

      "XV_DOUBLE_BUFFER" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)

      "XV_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 16777215)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 2110)

      "XV_AUTOPAINT_COLORKEY" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)

      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 0)

              client settable attribute

      "XV_BRIGHTNESS" (range -512 to 511)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_CONTRAST" (range 0 to 8191)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 4096)

      "XV_SATURATION" (range 0 to 8191)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 4096)

      "XV_HUE" (range 0 to 360)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

      "XV_ITURBT_709" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 0)

    maximum XvImage size: 2046 x 2046

    Number of image formats: 4

      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)

        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)

        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)

        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x30323449 (I420)

        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

  Adaptor #1: "NV Video Blitter"

    number of ports: 32

    port base: 54

    operations supported: PutImage

    supported visuals:

      depth 16, visualID 0x21

      depth 16, visualID 0x22

    number of attributes: 2

      "XV_SET_DEFAULTS" (range 0 to 0)

              client settable attribute

      "XV_SYNC_TO_VBLANK" (range 0 to 1)

              client settable attribute

              client gettable attribute (current value is 1)

    maximum XvImage size: 2046 x 2046

    Number of image formats: 5

      id: 0x32595559 (YUY2)

        guid: 59555932-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x32315659 (YV12)

        guid: 59563132-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

      id: 0x59565955 (UYVY)

        guid: 55595659-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 16

        number of planes: 1

        type: YUV (packed)

      id: 0x30323449 (I420)

        guid: 49343230-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 12

        number of planes: 3

        type: YUV (planar)

      id: 0x3

        guid: 03000000-0000-0010-8000-00aa00389b71

        bits per pixel: 32

        number of planes: 1

        type: RGB (packed)

        depth: 24

        red, green, blue masks: 0xff0000, 0xff00, 0xff
```

Jako uwage moge dopisać, że transcode nagrywa, ale zgłasza "failed" przy inicjacji interfesju v4l2, jak zmienie ścieżke na audio na inną niewłaściwą, to interfejs dostaje z informacją "OK". Tylko wiadomo że przez audio wtedy sie wywala.

Co moge jeszcze napisać, mam x86_64 wiec może cos tu też być nie tak. Podziałam jeszcze coś tutaj na pewno. Ale wypadałoby cos poczytać, nie bardzo wiem co. Jakieś arty teraz z wikipedia-gentoo dorwałem.

No i po nagrywaniu transcode, potem uruchomione xawtv nie wyświetla obrazu, trzeba wyjść z X-ów i uruchomic ponownie.

----------

## Ratman

Ja dla ATI na samym Xorg-u też mam wszystko OK (tzn. Xorg jest w stanie załadować v4l i OK wszystko chodzi),  po instalacji zamkniętych sterowników ATI musiałem dopisać w xorg.conf w Section Device karty graficznej:

```

Option   "VideoOverlay"  "ON" 

Option   "OpenGLOverlay"  "OFF"

```

inaczej wywalało błędy MTRR i Xorg nie ładował drivera v4l.

Dodam jeszcze, że lspci pokazuje kartę jako bt878, ale tak naprawdę to poprawnie obsługuje ją tylko moduł bt848 (bttv)

Skolei są przypadki, że trzeba jeszcze dopisać jedną czy dwie inne opcje:

```

Option   "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"  "ON

Option   "PseudoColorVisuals"  "OFF"

--- u mnie obie powodują nieprawidłowe wyświetlanie kolorów ---

```

niestety narazie mi tylko tvtime działa, w tygodniu rzucę się na freevo może  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aktyn

Myśle że twoje niuanse z dopisywaniem takich opcji wynikają z niuansów samego softwaru ati, to czy masz bt878 czy 848 powinno pisać na chpie karty, już nie pamiętam jakie sa pomiedzy nimi różnice, ale przynajmniej teoretycznie powinno działać.

Ja mam grafike geforce i juz jestem po instalacji sterów Nvidia 8178.

Bez dodatków do Xawtv brak kanałów.

Xawtv z -noxv-video, korzysta z overlay, wada taka że jak uruchomie xine to znika obraz z tv bo sobie xine inerfejs zabiera.

Jak odpale z -noxv -noxv-video to nie wiem z jakiego interfejsu korzysta, ale xine moge uruchomic. I oba sobie działają.

Myśle ze to wszytko kwestia ustawien, Xawtv ustawia zdajesie interfejs samego /dev/video0 ponieważ zmiany kontrastu mają znaczenie przy nagrywaniu transcode (jeszcze nie wiem jak podawać wszystkie opcje tutaj), natomiast do samego overlay mam ustawienia w nvidia-settings. Tam moge ustawić jasnośc kontrast i hue-saturation dla inerfejsu overlay. Dla desktopu osobno zesztą tesz.

Tyle moich spostrzeżeń. Na razie  :Smile: 

----------

## madey

Witam.

Ja także mam mały problem z kartą TV. System wykrywa mi ją tak:

```

01:07.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt879 Video Capture (rev 02)

01:07.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt879 Audio Capture (rev 02)

```

a jak załaduje bttv to dmesg wypluwa:

```

bttv: driver version 0.9.16 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:07.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 66

bttv0: Bt879 (rev 2) at 0000:01:07.0, irq: 66, latency: 32, mmio: 0xf0100000

bttv0: detected: FlyVideo 98FM (LR50)/ Typhoon TView TV/FM Tuner [card=36], PCI subsystem ID is 1852:1852

bttv0: using: Lifeview FlyVideo 98FM LR50 / Typhoon TView TV/FM Tuner [card=36,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00f4ff00 [init]

bttv0: FlyVideo Radio=yes RemoteControl=yes Tuner=5 gpio=0xf4ff00

bttv0: FlyVideo  LR90=no  tda9821/tda9820=no  capture_only=no

bttv0: using tuner=5

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

bttv0: registered device radio0

bttv0: PLL: 28636363 => 35468950 . ok

```

efekt jest taki, że nie ma żadnego kanału. Wcześniej mi ta karta pracowała bez problemu pod Ubuntu i Fedorą.

Czy wiecie może co z tym zrobić?? Domyślam się, że to dlatego, że nie znalazł żadnego i2c, ale nie bardzo wiem co teraz.

Madey

----------

## madey

Juz sobie poradziłem, wystarczyło doładować moduły tuner i tvaudio. Za to mam inny probelm. Czy możecie mi powiedzieć jak sprawić by to wszytsko (bttv, tuner i tvaudio) ładowało mi się autoamtycznie. No wiecie ja dopiero się ucze  :Smile: 

Madey

----------

## danrok^

dopisz do /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

Pozdro.

----------

## madey

thx

----------

